# it was sold to me as ricca when i first started now idk what it is



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all this plant was at first sold to me as Ricca and i tried sinking to the bottom of my tank for a little bit, now it been living in my GF Betta tank from the point i gave up on that. i believe what ever i bought(probably Ricca ) has been out grown but what looks to be some kinda bladderwort. i live in the state of washington usa


















thank you


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

does it have little bladders at the base of some of the branches?

if it does it is probably utricularia gibba...


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks too "stringy" to me to be Ricca. Any possibility of better pics? Might have to agree at his point on the U. Gibba part.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not Riccia. UG is a good guess.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

U. Gibba it is then thanks guys ^,^

let lets lets see if i can grow a flower (overjoyed)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

From what I've heard U Gibba isnt a good thing to have. Its worse than any algae from hell.
The seller should have let you know they had this pest plant. It probably overtook the riccia as I could see a few pieces of what looked like the Y part of the riccia branch.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

oh it over took what was riccia for sure. I can take a small bit of riccia thats been growing in some moss i have to show at one point i did have riccia, 
i bought it from a LFS it also had some duckweed in it too lol.

anyways my GF's betta love to play in the stuff, i was able to get it all out of my main tank sometime ago (when it was still mostly riccia) so might as well try to grow a flower out to top of my gfs 10 gal Beta tank 

only down side is i cant sell/trade a softball size ball of moss as it might have some stuck in it some ware.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow somebody sold you U gibba 


... that should be a crime


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

lol i relay am not upset at all trying to learn how to make it flower atm (seems to be little to no info on the subject). it seem that carnivorous plants hobbyist use gibba as a starter plant for people new to utricularia. you can buy it as U.gibba for a CP seller. kinda crazy seeing as much us aquascapers seem to hate it.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow U. gibba as a starter for Utricularia species...that thing grows easier than algae...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yep looks like UG... though usually i see riccia infused with golden creeping jenny...


----------

